# Help with eagle



## Flucero28 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all, Im working on putting some PCB's together and learning eagle. Its pretty intimidating at first but there are plenty of tutorials so im understanding and learning more each day. Im working on a cree XML pcb and the cree XML is not in eagle library for whatever reason. I know I can create it myself but im hoping someone here already has and wouldnt mind sharing the .lib or knows where I can find it? I have looked everywhere. 

Thanks in advance!

Frank


----------



## Mattaus (Jun 17, 2013)

Probably long solved, but if you still need the library part - let me know.

- Matt


----------

